# Fwc



## Riledup

Went out yesterday and limited out on red snapper and trigger. Largest snapper was 14 pounds and 8 pounds for the trigger. Seas were a little bumpy and the water is still dark but it was a good day. Just wanted to let everyone know that FWC stopped us right at the 9 mile mark and inspected fish, boat, and licenses. They were nice about it but want y'all to know they are out there so play by the rules. :thumbsup:


----------



## Reel Sick

That's what we figured that's why we stayed in around the 7 mile mark. Thanks for the report.


----------



## salinesolution

No need to go out past state waters for snapper unless your trying to get past the crowds. Plenty of ARS in sight of the beach.


----------



## Florida-Lis

Sunday I thought trigger was closed dooooh! 7 miles check....


----------



## ft morgan doc

I had posted last week wondering where the boundaries were. We started to the east on the public spots, but they were so packed we ran west to spots that were close to the state line. We were on our most questionable spot when FWC boarded us. Evidently we were in bounds, they checked our licenses and fish and were very nice. We had a 34 inch, 33 inch, and 32 inch in the box, and nothing else, they were mostly concerned about undersized fish. We saw them around us both days but they never checked us again.


----------



## Mikvi

Got checked at Sherman Cove on Monday. 1st time in 8 years fishing here. They were very thorough, but polite.


----------



## salinesolution

I've always wondered how they can search your boat without probable cause that you have broken the law:001_huh:


----------



## mjg21

salinesolution said:


> I've always wondered how they can search your boat without probable cause that you have broken the law:001_huh:


They can do what they want!! Lol


----------



## Reel Sick

My buddy is a federal park ranger was stationed here for a year on Fort Pickens they have a lot more jurisdiction then police.


----------



## Mac1528

http://forums.floridasportsman.com/archive/index.php/t-8184.html 

Above is a discussion about the right to search a vessel.

Sent using tapatalk


----------



## sniperpeeps

I have had my snapper counted once in the last two years. Must be how they get those accurate catch analysis.


----------



## Mac1528

sniperpeeps said:


> I have had my snapper counted once in the last two years. Must be how they get those accurate catch analysis.


I knew it...I just couldn't put my finger on it!! Good call. 

Sent using tapatalk


----------



## Kim

Not even close, NSA sent them a memo a bout all the outlaw fishing posters on pff.


----------



## salinesolution

Mac1528 said:


> http://forums.floridasportsman.com/archive/index.php/t-8184.html
> 
> Above is a discussion about the right to search a vessel.
> 
> Sent using tapatalk


 Thanks! That answered my question.

Note that the bs says " HAVE REASON TO BELIEVE that .... blah , blah, blah ........... IN VIOLATION OF LAWS " 

So the leo must have a reason to believe your breaking the law :shifty: & if you challenge them or say no to inspection, that's their reason to believe:no:.


----------



## Chapman5011

salinesolution said:


> Thanks! That answered my question.
> 
> Note that the bs says " HAVE REASON TO BELIEVE that .... blah , blah, blah ........... IN VIOLATION OF LAWS "
> 
> So the leo must have a reason to believe your breaking the law :shifty: & if you challenge them or say no to inspection, that's their reason to believe:no:.


It's called, they are gonna do what they want whether your doing anything wrong at all. If you question it, now your hindering an investigation. This land isn't free anymore. The law can do what they want . And they will say what legally needs to be said to be able to do what they want. It only works one way. Their way. 
Which I feel violates many different rights as an American.
When your in a boat, they don't have to have your permission to board and search.


----------



## salinesolution

I have seen them run all over the bay stopping the smaller (<28') boats but I have never seen them stop a Private Charter boat, Headboat or Fat Cat boat. :whistling: Not saying they don't, just never see them do it.

It's like Boarder Patrol, they have anywhere from 4 to 8 checkpoints on the I10 out west with 20 to 50 agents each stopping every vehicle but no one checking the trails covered with garbage & dirty diapers that get used all the time by illegals. I guess they don't like the smell of poopy diapers.:whistling:

Maybe we should put poopy diapers in an ice chest for FWC to check:thumbup:


----------



## Mac1528

Just leave the ice out of one chest. Put a sign on top "illegal fish only" then add poppy diapers!

Sent using tapatalk


----------



## Chapman5011

salinesolution said:


> I have seen them run all over the bay stopping the smaller (<28') boats but I have never seen them stop a Private Charter boat, Headboat or Fat Cat boat. :whistling: Not saying they don't, just never see them do it.
> 
> It's like Boarder Patrol, they have anywhere from 4 to 8 checkpoints on the I10 out west with 20 to 50 agents each stopping every vehicle but no one checking the trails covered with garbage & dirty diapers that get used all the time by illegals. I guess they don't like the smell of poopy diapers.:whistling:
> 
> Maybe we should put poopy diapers in an ice chest for FWC to check:thumbup:


Better yet, I'll just take a nice morning shit in an old cooler and let them come across that little gift from nature as they take away an hour of my life searching for anything they can find. 
Other than the terd, I'll be legal. Always am legal. 
I never keep anything illegal.


----------



## sniperpeeps

I don't know why the ill will towards the FWC officers. I have been checked by them numerous times and they are always professional, courteous, and quick.


----------



## Splittine

sniperpeeps said:


> I don't know why the ill will towards the FWC officers. I have been checked by them numerous times and they are always professional, courteous, and quick.


Cause people have to have something to bitch about. Bet they wouldn't do to much bitching if they was 30 miles offshore and half the boat underwater and FWC was the only boat in the area. For the most part most all the FWC guys are good guys. I got stopped Monday loading the boat up from the river by an officer and we BSd a little and talked about fishing. Mainly the ones that complain is the ones that's been busted in the past by LEO for something they did wrong but want to blame the man for doing his job.


----------



## salinesolution

Splittine said:


> Cause people have to have something to bitch about. Bet they wouldn't do to much bitching if they was 30 miles offshore and half the boat underwater and FWC was the only boat in the area. For the most part most all the FWC guys are good guys. I got stopped Monday loading the boat up from the river by an officer and we BSd a little and talked about fishing. Mainly the ones that complain is the ones that's been busted in the past by LEO for something they did wrong but want to blame the man for doing his job.


Never have illegal fish or any other issues that would warrant a ticket or being stopped & yes they are always polite. I'm not complaining about them, I'm complaining about the unconstitutional laws.

But, I have had a problem when I was out in the middle of nowhere with only them & 30 other boats around & they did not stop to help or make sure we were ok, even after I sent up a flare. When I finally got the Coast Guard on the horn, they said call tow boat us we're busy. We were close to heat exhaustion when Tow Boat showed up 3 hours later. So yup they are wonderful & perfect.:whistling: But I was just trying to poke a little fun at them

I case you have not noticed, our government & it's employees don't exactly have a great record lately.


----------



## Splittine

You give up that right when you step foot on a boat. Don't like getting checked don't go on a boat. Pretty simple, been the same way for years. It's not like this is a new occurrence.


----------



## salinesolution

I don't like colonoscopies either:no: but I get them to make sure I don't have something worse.:whistling:

I'm just glad they have not found any politician in there:thumbup:

Did not mean to hijack your thread RiledUp


----------



## holicori

I'm just curious, do you guys really get checked that often on boats? 

I have never owned a boat, and only been on charters. I fish all the time from shore/piers. Hell I've had nights of catching 4 or 5 40"+ bull reds that are illegal as hell....but after about 4 years of fishing regularly, I still have not even been checked by FWC. Hell, I don't even know what they look like. 

I'm just asking out of curiosity, do you guys in boats really get stopped and inspected alot? 

And one more question, I read on there that it considers sleeping quarters off limits so to speak and requires a warrant for that. So basically does that mean, that if you have a cuddy cabin, an FWC would need a warrant for that? Seems silly to make a huge fuss about that and then throw in a clause that says "hey, if you keep illegal fish, just buy a cuddy cabin and throw your illegal fish in there."

I'm assuming that's not right, so can somebody clarify for me? 

thanks


----------



## Chapman5011

Splittine said:


> Cause people have to have something to bitch about. Bet they wouldn't do to much bitching if they was 30 miles offshore and half the boat underwater and FWC was the only boat in the area. For the most part most all the FWC guys are good guys. I got stopped Monday loading the boat up from the river by an officer and we BSd a little and talked about fishing. Mainly the ones that complain is the ones that's been busted in the past by LEO for something they did wrong but want to blame the man for doing his job.


It goes with the territory of the career choice. It is what it is. There will always be complaints on both sides of the fence.


----------



## Chapman5011

salinesolution said:


> Never have illegal fish or any other issues that would warrant a ticket or being stopped & yes they are always polite. I'm not complaining about them, I'm complaining about the unconstitutional laws.
> 
> But, I have had a problem when I was out in the middle of nowhere with only them & 30 other boats around & they did not stop to help or make sure we were ok, even after I sent up a flare. When I finally got the Coast Guard on the horn, they said call tow boat us we're busy. We were close to heat exhaustion when Tow Boat showed up 3 hours later. So yup they are wonderful & perfect.:whistling: But I was just trying to poke a little fun at them
> 
> I case you have not noticed, our government & it's employees don't exactly have a great record lately.


Nice for them to serve and protect. They sound like they were too busy lookin for snapper, to help try and help save someone's life that was stranded 30 miles out. Sounds typical. 
Every part of our government is a joke now days. Starting from the very top all the way down . $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ is all they are looking for.


----------



## Chapman5011

holicori said:


> I'm just curious, do you guys really get checked that often on boats?
> 
> I have never owned a boat, and only been on charters. I fish all the time from shore/piers. Hell I've had nights of catching 4 or 5 40"+ bull reds that are illegal as hell....but after about 4 years of fishing regularly, I still have not even been checked by FWC. Hell, I don't even know what they look like.
> 
> I'm just asking out of curiosity, do you guys in boats really get stopped and inspected alot?
> 
> And one more question, I read on there that it considers sleeping quarters off limits so to speak and requires a warrant for that. So basically does that mean, that if you have a cuddy cabin, an FWC would need a warrant for that? Seems silly to make a huge fuss about that and then throw in a clause that says "hey, if you keep illegal fish, just buy a cuddy cabin and throw your illegal fish in there."
> 
> I'm assuming that's not right, so can somebody clarify for me?
> 
> thanks


A buddy of mine was making a joke , saying if he went out of pensacola pass 8 times, FWC stood in his boat 7 of those 8. 
I personally have never been boarded or checked.


----------



## Chapman5011

salinesolution said:


> I don't like colonoscopies either:no: but I get them to make sure I don't have something worse.:whistling:
> 
> I'm just glad they have not found any politician in there:thumbup:
> 
> Did not mean to hijack your thread RiledUp


Polyps and politicians are no different . They can both be a pain the the A$$


----------



## salinesolution

Sometimes you get checked a lot, sometimes not at all. From 2000 -2006 when I had a 28 ft Aquasport, I got checked almost every time I went out. I have had a flats boat for the past 3-4 years & I have been checked once by the Coast Guard & twice by FWC. The second time I was testing a new prop and had just got it up to top speed when they came after me. When I heard the siren, I stopped & waited for them to catch up.


----------



## capt'n slim

I get stopped at least 3 times a year mostly during snapper season. They are always very nice and professional and usually just wanna see the cooler real quick and they're back off on their way. Personally i have seen several boats get boarded at Sand Island and Ft. Mcrae and they seem to get badgered a little more, maybe its just because of the "party atmosphere" though.


----------



## jjam

I am one of those to get boarded 50% of the time while re-entering the pass and once a year in Federal waters. Always a pleasant experience thus far and would think they were slacking if they I didn't. This year tho, they seem to be slacking as I hv't been boarded yet. I re-entered the pass the other day and FWC was in postioned to give chase near Ft Pickens but they gave me a pass and a wave.

Never a bad experience with FWC and I always welcome them aboard, shucks, last year a young officer pulled me over and ck'd my box then asked where I caught my catch. After hearing he had been struggling to find the bite, I ended up giving him a few numbers for his up coming fish trip with visiting faimily from Kentucky, fastest inspection I ever experienced.

No need to be to get your feathers ruffled by a ck, it is what it is and we all are enjoying a day on the water being ck or checking, cool job they have I think!

Jimmy


----------



## 192

I cant count how many non-Floridian FWC officers I have met that had fish identification issues. Being respectful and professional helps everyone involved.


----------



## Chapman5011

Most don't know the difference between an almaco or greater amberjack. A lot of people dont. But I don't do fish identification enforcement for a living either. They should know.
Pictures don't always resemble the actual fish. 
I've seen red snapper that barely had an orange color on it, being more like a white with a tint of orange. That fish isn't gonna look like their picture book shows either.


----------



## sniperpeeps

Chapman5011 said:


> Most don't know the difference between an almaco or greater amberjack. A lot of people dont. But I don't do fish identification enforcement for a living either. They should know.
> .





Chapman5011 said:


> I personally have never been boarded or checked.


How would you know most don't know the difference?


----------



## Splittine

sniperpeeps said:


> How would you know most don't know the difference?


Likes to run his mouth about BS, kinda like everyone would get a DUI/BUI if you drink 2 beers. If there is a thread that could be turned around on or trashing LEO you can bet you will see that screen name posting on it a few times.


----------



## Mac1528

Is this the only way to tell: 

To tell the greater amberjack from the almaco jack, look at the second dorsal fin-lobe. In the almaco jack, the front few rays of the second dorsal fin are about twice as long or longer than the longest dorsal spines. In the greater amberjack, the second dorsal fin-lobe is not much higher than the front, spiny part of the fin. The body color may be almost uniformly brownish or olivaceus with the sides and belly lighter, sometimes with brassy or lavender reflections. There is often a dark nucal bar through the eye to the upper back and sometimes an amber stripe extends from the eye along the body.



Sent using tapatalk


----------



## Chapman5011

Splittine said:


> Likes to run his mouth about BS, kinda like everyone would get a DUI/BUI if you drink 2 beers. If there is a thread that could be turned around on or trashing LEO you can bet you will see that screen name posting on it a few times.


You don't like the fact that I don't agree with your group of law enforcement ideology . It's a public forum. We all have opinions, and that's what makes a public forum. I don't call you out for your rediculous ideas, why call me out. We have different opinions. I thought that was our american right. 
Thanks for your opinion....


----------



## Downtime2

Chapman5011 said:


> You don't like the fact that I don't agree with your group of law enforcement ideology . It's a public forum. We all have opinions, and that's what makes a public forum. I don't call you out for your rediculous ideas, why call me out. We have different opinions. I thought that was our american right.
> Thanks for your opinion....


My opinion? You hate law enforcement of all kinds, period. Just my opinion.


----------



## Chapman5011

sniperpeeps said:


> How would you know most don't know the difference?


I'm only going on what I've read on this forum at the fact that they are hard to distinguish to the regular joe. 
I can tell the difference by the top curvature of the top fin. Very noticeable. But to most, they can't tell the difference. That's what I was saying before I was called out about telling the difference between the two. 
At the fact that some can't tell the difference I'm a horrible person for my opinions.


----------



## Chapman5011

Downtime2 said:


> My opinion? You hate law enforcement of all kinds, period. Just my opinion.


More so federal government. 
There's a bad seed in every good apple!
Our american government is a great example of that. 
Sorry to offend you.


----------



## sniperpeeps

Chapman5011 said:


> I'm only going on what I've read on this forum at the fact that they are hard to distinguish to the regular joe.
> I can tell the difference by the top curvature of the top fin. Very noticeable. But to most, they can't tell the difference. That's what I was saying before I was called out about telling the difference between the two.
> At the fact that some can't tell the difference I'm a horrible person for my opinions.


I didn't say you were a bad person for your opinions, although in this case they seem to be unfounded.


----------



## Downtime2

You ain't offending me. Sorry. Just an observation....


----------



## Chapman5011

We all have opinions. I'm sorry mine differ with some.
I don't mean To offend some, but we can't make everyone happy. 
I've tried, and it doesn't work.


----------



## Downtime2

......and others may differ with yours. Doesn't make you right or them right, it makes it an opinion.


----------



## Chapman5011

Downtime2 said:


> ......and others may differ with yours. Doesn't make you right or them right, it makes it an opinion.


You are exactly correct. But I'm called out publicly for opinion . Some on here don't agree with my opinion which makes for a good debate. But for one to call someone out by screen name is somewhat a one sided opinion. There are some on here that are one sided because of idea or career, and if I so much disagree with those one sided views I'm called out. 
I don't mean to create negative opinions of me, but you can't make everyone smile. It's not worth the effort.


----------



## Downtime2

Chapman5011 said:


> You are exactly correct. But I'm called out publicly for opinion . Some on here don't agree with my opinion which makes for a good debate. But for one to call someone out by screen name is somewhat a one sided opinion. There are some on here that are one sided because of idea or career, and if I so much disagree with those one sided views I'm called out.
> I don't mean to create negative opinions of me, but you can't make everyone smile. It's not worth the effort.


On the same note, if you gonna get into a argument every time, is that worth it either? Life is too short to be a running pissin' match....


----------



## Chapman5011

Downtime2 said:


> On the same note, if you gonna get into a argument every time, is that worth it either? Life is too short to be a running pissin' match....


I try not to argue. I just defend my self. But you are 100% correct.


----------



## Downtime2

Defend? Unbiasedly read your own posts. Not so sure about that. Seriously, you come across anti-law, big time. (an observation) I know some people are just negative natured, but, dang.....


----------



## Chapman5011

That's your opinion. 
I'm not arguing. Just defensive criticism on my own opinion. 
We are all gonna defend our own opinion.


----------



## Chapman5011

Downtime2 said:


> Defend? Unbiasedly read your own posts. Not so sure about that. Seriously, you come across anti-law, big time. (an observation) I know some people are just negative natured, but, dang.....


I'm employed by the federal government and also a city government, so I guess I do have a biased opinion. 
I see both sides. 
I work two jobs. 
I'm a firefighter for a big city, and I'm a federal contractor for the corp of engineers as a second career, so I see and hear things some don't. Which is where some of my opinions originate from. 
I don't mean to offend some. 
Just expressing a hard earned opinion


----------



## frydaddy

Don't have illegal fish and you don't have anything to worry about. Check me anywhere they want.


frydaddy


----------



## a

Reel Sick said:


> My buddy is a federal park ranger was stationed here for a year on Fort Pickens they have a lot more jurisdiction then police.


And they prove it regularly.....


----------



## Unchained

We fish every weekend we get a chance and prob get stopped or checked 75% of the time and it's usually not a quick check?Most of the time we get pulled over coming back thru the pass guess because we have fishing poles in every rod holder.A friend of mine said they never get stopped and think its because before they come thru pass they take all poles down and lay them on the floor.They have never been checked....I tried that last couple times and they left me alone so maybe I will start doing that every trip to save the aggravation.


----------



## Kim

Those guys are just doing their job, it's not personal.


----------



## holicori

Downtime2 said:


> My opinion? You hate law enforcement of all kinds, period. Just my opinion.


Yes not alone though. I dont care for any positions of law either. 80% of the time I've had any interactions with them it has always been the kind abusing their power and crossing lines. That or its the kind that think they deserve to have their feet kissed because their badge is a crown. 

I know not all law are this way, and I've met one or two that were legit. But for me....I am very prejudice against all law positions; and I damn well have good reasons for it.


----------



## Downtime2

Well, that's certainly your choice. At such an early age too. Gonna cross paths with them again surely. Hope it works out better.


----------

